# Дисцит



## Юрий2 (23 Сен 2010)

Добрый день. 8 октября 2009-го года у меня была операция по удалению 2-х спаянных грыж позвоночника L4-L5. Через 4 дня после операции у меня начала жутко болеть спина, позже мне поставили диагноз дисцит. С этим диагнозом я пролежал в больнице пол года, почти всё время не ходил, ходил только последние 2 недели перед выпиской. После выписки пил финлипсин, сейчас пью сердалуд. Кто с этим сталкивался или знает что-нибудь об этом подскажите пожалуйста как с этой болезнью бороться дальше, и как мне с этим жить? Ходить сейчас долго не могу, устаю очень сильно и начинает болеть спина, сидеть тоже не могу долго. На данный момент имею инвалидность первой группы. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2010)

Снимки покажите, от старых до новых.


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Сен 2010)

Юрий2 написал(а):


> ...удалению 2-х спаянных грыж позвоночника L4-L5.


А это еще что за зверь?


----------



## Юрий2 (23 Сен 2010)

К сожалению, у меня имеются только снимки которые делались за месяц до выписки. Все остальные МРТ остались в больнице, а самые первые в распечатанном ввиде. Так же забыл упамянуть, что в выписке написано, что у меня не только дисцит но и спондилит.

Я не знаю, так  сказал нейрохирург, который проводил саму операцию.


----------

